# Buying Snowboard Equipment in Japan



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Depends on what style you're riding. I know my cousin's in japan are really into groundtricks.
YouTube - ã‚°ãƒ©ãƒˆãƒª2
So their ideal choice for boards are 011artistic, rice28 there are a couple more but can't remember the others. If you're a fan of it, defiantly check it out. they're on the expensive side anywhere from 400 to 800 bucks. if you're into jibs and jumps like most people here in the states, stick with what we have here. I'm going to try to pick up a 011artistc board during the summer(if they have any left). hope this helps..:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

nichan7 said:


> Depends on what style you're riding. I know my cousin's in japan are really into groundtricks.
> YouTube - グラトリ2
> So their ideal choice for boards are 011artistic, rice28 there are a couple more but can't remember the others. If you're a fan of it, defiantly check it out. they're on the expensive side anywhere from 400 to 800 bucks. if you're into jibs and jumps like most people here in the states, stick with what we have here. I'm going to try to pick up a 011artistc board during the summer(if they have any left). hope this helps..:dunno:


thanks a bunch!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd say just buy your gear in the US. Just about everything is considerably more expensive here. For example, Froogle says you can get Rome 390s for $133 to $190. Over here, they cost 31,000 yen ($300 US)... on sale. All the shops around here are already having their season end clearance sales on snowboard gear, so you probably won't find much in May.

If you get the chance, try out a Gentemstick powder board.


----------

